# Leather Seats Restored - Top Recommendation



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Guys & Gals,

Not sure if this is the right place for it, I'm sure the moderators will move this if not. I had Dale travel down to me today from London & Home Countless Upholstery Ltd to restore the leather on my mk2 TT and cover over some of the scratches the previous owner had made in his ownership.

Very impressed with what he was able to achieve and the time and effort he put into restoring them. He was also able to match the colour perfectly. If anyone's seats look tired it certainly brings them back to life and cover over any wear or marks in the leather. It's literally like someone's ripped out the old ones and installed brand new seats ! Here's some before and after pics, if anyone wants his details his website can be found under: http://www.carseatrepair.co.uk/

Before:

































After:

































I hope this helps anyone looking at using someone decent and trustworthy. Before you start wondering, I'm in no way affiliated with Dale or promoting this for any personal gain - I simply want to share a good experience I've had which I'm sure everyone else would do. Very impressed!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like a top job!


----------



## Ropemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice job ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

That's pretty impressive work. Top job.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks good to me!

How much did he charge?
Did he remove the seats, or did you?
Did the price include cleaning?
Did he replace all of the foam with a new Audi foam, or was he able to build it up?
How long did it all take?


----------



## Mani59 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow! What a great job! Can you share how much he charged? 8)


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

GaryG said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> How much did he charge?
> Did he remove the seats, or did you?
> ...


Sure, happy to answer your questions Gary:

How much did he charge?
- £280 to clean, recolour and seal both front seats and repair scuffs on my centre console.
Did he remove the seats, or did you?
- No seat removal required, he worked on them whilst they were in situ.
Did the price include cleaning?
- Yep.
Did he replace all of the foam with a new Audi foam, or was he able to build it up?
- He didn't replace any foam, he worked directly on the surface to restore the base. Please bear in mind this repair wasn't intended to repair the 'sagging seat' issue but to get the scratches/marks out and restore the leather. However it has improved the sagging situation inadvertently but I imagine this will come back.
How long did it all take?
- Took around 5 hours start to finish.

Cheers


----------



## DangerMouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice.  Looks great!


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks like a top job - I just need to find some similar in the Northwest.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

CurryMan said:


> - £280 to clean, recolour and seal both front seats and repair scuffs on my centre console.I think that that was very fair considering the work involved and that he came to you.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

GaryG said:


> £280 to clean, recolour and seal both front seats and repair scuffs on my centre console.[/color]I think that that was very fair considering the work involved and that he came to you.


[/quote]

Completely agree Gary, very reasonable when you take the travel into account and he took a lot of time and care to do a proper job.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Looks good. Not something you could have done without professional help.


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Very impressive work, and thanks for taking the trouble to photo and post the results.

Not trying to steal his 'trade secrets', but did you see how he did it? The driver seat scratches look as if they were well into the leather - did he apply some kind of filler, and then recoat them? From what the photos show, the scratches haven't just been disguised, they're gone.

As others have said, well worth what you paid.

Thanks,

RP


----------



## Stinkylittleman (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the advice ,I'll look into the balm and the leather repair guy.


----------



## Jeeringtowser (Jan 6, 2018)

CurryMan said:


> GaryG said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good to me!
> ...


Seems to be reasonable, definitely worth considering
Regards
Chris


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Very impressive, a name to bear in mind should the need arise.


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

I use Colourlock leather restore kit (cleaner, toner, sheild + leather filler) great product for those wanting to do a diy job, can even do a colour change as well.


----------



## pomme (Dec 13, 2005)

heylinb4nz said:


> I use Colourlock leather restore kit (cleaner, toner, sheild + leather filler) great product for those wanting to do a diy job, can even do a colour change as well.


As above colourlock is amazing and probably what was used to do that job, but a lot of it is in the experience


----------

